# LED solution



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I really like the Ecotech led lighting but it would cost around $2K for my 90G so that's not happening. Looks for a cheaper LED alternative to replace my two aquaticlife 54W duo T5HO and saw this:

https://www.aquaticlife.com/light-fixtures-accessories/aquatic-life-edge-reef-led-light-fixture.html

I'm not planning on filling my tank with corals but I'd like to add to the 4 I have. Does the above LED have enough output for a modest collection of corals? Is there a cheaper way to replace my T5's with LED. I usually only have one duo T5HO on and use the second one for when I'm sitting around the tank for a long period

Cheers


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely not enough with this fixture alone. It's about 50W fixture. Between LEDs and T5HOs, the power consumption is similar for similar light output.

I don't like Radions for one reason - this fixture is puck style LED lighting with limited light coverage. Don't be fooled by the manufacturer's light coverage map, which is simply based on the coverage to the tank floor. They spent last few generations mostly on lens design improvement for more even light spread but still cannot overcome 2 puck limitation.

I'd say AI Hydra is better in terms of light spread. There are other fixtures, by design (physical) have much better light spread. I think even those low priced Chinese LED lights are better from that perspective.

That said, if you like your T5HO lights, just keep those.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

conix67 said:


> Definitely not enough with this fixture alone. It's about 50W fixture. Between LEDs and T5HOs, the power consumption is similar for similar light output.
> 
> I don't like Radions for one reason - this fixture is puck style LED lighting with limited light coverage. Don't be fooled by the manufacturer's light coverage map, which is simply based on the coverage to the tank floor. They spent last few generations mostly on lens design improvement for more even light spread but still cannot overcome 2 puck limitation.
> 
> ...


Was hoping to get a shimmering effect that T5HOs don't produce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez (Mar 4, 2012)

I love my G4 pros and swear by them !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

If you just want to add shimmer than you could look at adding a reefbrite or an Led tube to fit in your t5 fixture. That's your cheapest way.



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Ramez said:


> I love my G4 pros and swear by them !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For over $2K you should swear by them! ive seen some videos demonstrating the G4s and they're great but I don't have the money for that. Just looking for a nice shimmer effect, not a whole light show


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> If you just want to add shimmer than you could look at adding a reefbrite or an Led tube to fit in your t5 fixture. That's your cheapest way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Do you mean the Euroquatics?


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

https://www.amazon.ca/Marshydro-Dim...=UTF8&qid=1481993202&sr=8-1&keywords=marsaqua

Im more than happy with my one I ordered, 
there is a big thread on reef central about them too for more info. that's what made me make by decision,

I didn't want to drop insane amounts of money on lights either, Couldn't justify it just to have the most expensive lights going.

of course with your 90 you'd need two of these lights.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

I'll take a look. The cost for two is equal to the cost of replacing all 4 of my T5s tubes with LEF tubes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

CamH said:


> I'll take a look. The cost for two is equal to the cost of replacing all 4 of my T5s tubes with LEF tubes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're looking into those LED lights from Amazon, I'd consider this

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00UMXAR5S...TF8&colid=3D9VH9Y6NN2WP&coliid=I1KB4DBIP87T5F

major difference is programmable timer and light intensity.

One of the purchaser posted PAR measurement readings.

_My tank is 24" tall, at 45% intensity CH1/CH2 (blues/whites) I was getting the following PAR readings:

Water level (1" under water): 425 -- 710 -- 430
4" : 400 -- 702 -- 412
8" : 340 -- 630 -- 325
12" : 290 -- 530 -- 270
16": 210 -- 405 -- 195
20": 130 -- 322 -- 119_


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

great time to buy radion g3pros, lots around for about 600 bucks cant go wrong


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, but I'd need two of them. $1,200 is a lot to spend to add a little extra light enhancement. I think they're great products and add an interface and you could have a lot of fun and flexibility. I'm just not in the market to spend that kind of money 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Reefbrite has a new cheaper version out that looks really affordable and could fit your needs.
https://premiumaquatics.com/products/reef-brite-48-lumi-lite-blue-led-strip-light.html

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeby97 (Jan 22, 2014)

conix67 said:


> If you're looking into those LED lights from Amazon, I'd consider this
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B00UMXAR5S...TF8&colid=3D9VH9Y6NN2WP&coliid=I1KB4DBIP87T5F
> 
> ...


I forgot about this one, Programmable one would be the better bet. I might go this route down the road .


----------



## bbgobie (Oct 13, 2016)

The OP hasn't mentioned what coral they intend to keep, just that 4 corlas are doing well and they want some shimmer. If your not ping to keep spa just get a cheap set of leds to supplement your t5 bulbs


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

We run 6 t5 and a 50/50 white/blue reefbrite on our 90g. All 48". Looks real good when all the lights are on. Of course the reefbrite by itself gives the silly little led spots on the rocks, but just adds the shimmer when the t5s are also on.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I was in the exact same situation a month ago. I have 3 radion pros as my main light source for a 6' long 150G tank. They are well worth the money however i wanted to supplement them with something cheap. I looked into the reef brite lumie light but they are leds and i wanted to go with T5 as a T5/Led combo is perfect imo (provides nice coverage and shimmer at the same time). Ended up buying a 48" long Sunpower double bulb fixture from Reefaquatics for a darn cheap price and added 2 Giesmann Bulbs (Lagoon blue and Actinic blue). Too early to say the difference in the grown/coloration but i like how much a 48" could cover area wise. In your case since you already have a T5 fixture i would just add a reefbrite lumie light strip its the cheapest solution.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> I was in the exact same situation a month ago. I have 3 radion pros as my main light source for a 6' long 150G tank. They are well worth the money however i wanted to supplement them with something cheap. I looked into the reef brite lumie light but they are leds and i wanted to go with T5 as a T5/Led combo is perfect imo (provides nice coverage and shimmer at the same time). Ended up buying a 48" long Sunpower double bulb fixture from Reefaquatics for a darn cheap price and added 2 Giesmann Bulbs (Lagoon blue and Actinic blue). Too early to say the difference in the grown/coloration but i like how much a 48" could cover area wise. In your case since you already have a T5 fixture i would just add a reefbrite lumie light strip its the cheapest solution.


So this?

https://sustainablemarinecanada.ca/products/reef-brite-lumi-lite-led-strip?variant=33077773574

based on what and the CoralCon said, sounds like it's what I'm looking for!


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

See if you can see them running on a tank first hand before pulling the trigger.
From what I have seen, there is a big difference between all blue, all white, and a 50/50 split.

I believe Alex at frag cave had all blue reefbrites on his display when I was there a while back. The tank was STUNNIG when he turned all the other lights off for me. Where if I turn off all my t5 and only leave the 50/50 reefbrites on, the effect is TOTALLY different.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

CamH said:


> So this?
> 
> https://sustainablemarinecanada.ca/products/reef-brite-lumi-lite-led-strip?variant=33077773574
> 
> based on what and the CoralCon said, sounds like it's what I'm looking for!


Yes thats exactly what we had suggested affordable and supplemental light. i have seen all blue on Albert (notclear on the forum) tank and it is beautiful.


----------

